# I really cant believe I found a message in a bottle!



## bottlehunt! (Apr 19, 2020)

I was out beach combing for the first time in  a while, found a lifelong wish.



Cant read the message well yet. Still trying.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2020)

Cool!  Curious to see what it says.  I've only ever found one message in a bottle, and I kid you not, it was some guy's dating profile!  I guess he must have been tossing a bunch of them into the sea.  Definitely thinking outside the box on that one, don't know how successful an idea it would be though.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2020)

Did you Date Him?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2020)

Ha!  No I left that one on the beach for someone else to find.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 19, 2020)

Thinking of the "Police" ,  "Message in a Bottle"  lol !


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

I think i am going to send a message in a slick bottle. Just with the date, where i cast it into the ocean & my email so they can tell me where they found it. Could be years and many miles away.


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 20, 2020)

I was actually planning too do it as soon as possible with one of my own. already have the message written.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Great minds think alike buddy!


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 20, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool! Curious to see what it says. I've only ever found one message in a bottle, and I kid you not, it was some guy's dating profile! I guess he must have been tossing a bunch of them into the sea. Definitely thinking outside the box on that one, don't know how successful an idea it would be though.


it is in another langue. I am pretty sure it is Hebrew script.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Wow hebrew script. See if somebody or you can translate it. Another mystery!


----------



## gravydude (Apr 23, 2020)

Rub it and open it. You may have three wishes!


----------



## cuda (Apr 29, 2020)

A message in a bottle is always a romantic mystery!  My wife, a polyglot, wants a chance to translate your message!  Can you post some of it?
Cuda


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 29, 2020)

we sent it to someone who could have translated it, but it is not Hebrew.


----------



## cuda (Apr 29, 2020)

Better still!  My wife would love to see it.  She is pretty good!


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 30, 2020)

bottlehunt! said:


> View attachment 206447


I hate to say it but i can see the words "drinking problem" 4th line down in the middle. I think it is drunken english language. BEEN THERE BEFORE BUDDY!  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I hate to say it but i can see the words "drinking problem" 4th line down in the middle. I think it is drunken english language. BEEN THERE BEFORE BUDDY!  ROBBYBOBBY64


I saw that too.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 30, 2020)

Great penmanship!  With this bad shoulder, I wouldn't be able to throw one out far enough to be carried away.  It'd probably just keep washing back at my feet.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 30, 2020)

bottlehunt! said:


> I saw that too.


In the bottom left hand corner i can see the name Fabio My...i can't make out the rest.  Also on the 8th line on the left it repeats the time 611 pm  611 pm.  Then the 5th and 6th line both start off the same but end differently. Looks like a number 2-3^mi etc., Maybe 2-3AM etc. Just bad penmanship. I can not make out the top line because it runs out of the frame. Can you post a picture of the top of the letter or one i can see the whole thing. Very odd.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 30, 2020)

Some of the writing appears to be upside down. I think he purposely made it hard to read.


----------



## martyfoley (May 1, 2020)

Looks upside down to me!  Try holding it up in front of a mirror!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Some of the writing appears to be upside down. I think he purposely made it hard to read.


might just have been done for a goof. Wouldn't be the first time, i would put money on it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

Not the first time a drunk has done something weird, when he or she sobered up i wonder if the author even knows what they had written.


----------

